# WEN 8x12 3420T Wood Lathe - cannot recommend



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought a WEN drill press and band saw - both items are complete garbage, same kinds of quality issues. Seems to me that WEN is little more than cheap Chinese made garbage equipment.


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

I have never had an issue with wen tools. I have many and for years with no issues.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I like my WEN drill press and dust filter. Sorry to hear of your bad luck.



> I have never had an issue with wen tools. I have many and for years with no issues.
> 
> - dbeck


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> I have never had an issue with wen tools. I have many and for years with no issues.
> 
> - dbeck


I have other WEN tools and have no issues with them. I think if you watch my video you'll agree with my points regarding the WEN wood lathe model 3420t specifically.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> I like my WEN drill press and dust filter. Sorry to hear of your bad luck.
> - CharlesA


I have a few other WEN products, with no issues. Just a few issues with the wood lathe, which if you watch my video you'll see it's not just "my" lathe, it's specific to the model 3420t. WEN really needs to make a few chances and they'll have a great lathe to market.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

> but rather I m afraid someone might get hurt.
> 
> - MovingChips


How about yourself?


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> How about yourself?
> 
> - Dutchy


I worry about it breaking every time I turn it on. I've seen NOVA lathe tool rests snap during demos, I can't imagine what will fall apart on this machine.

Anyway, I bought it, I take the risks. I would not want to sell it to a friend and find out they got hurt. I never expected to get my money back on this lathe. So I have no issues eating the cost and being out $200 when the time comes… to rid the world of this lathe. 

However, at the same time. I'm not in a position to get a new lathe, so I will continue to use it until it breaks or I upgrade.

Thanks for checking out the video (assuming you watched the video)


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I have the same lathe and the three mounting holes are on the bottom. Two in the headstock, one in the tailstock. They are an oddball metric size. I had to buy a 10 pack and only needed three so I can send you three if you would like.

The mounting diagram is Fig. A in the online manual:









Drill template for mounting.

The EVS has a delayed soft start that makes you think it's not working for a moment. The speed control is smooth as silk thru its entire range.

I added a four jaw chuck and a set of carbide tools that cost more than the lathe.

Since you said you had the wrong manual the 5" spec may be for a different machine. The correct manual is online.









For the cost, not bad.


----------



## MovingChips (Jun 23, 2020)

> I have the same lathe and the three mounting holes are on the bottom
> - Madmark2


 I ran to the garage to confirm… and there are threaded holes in the bottom. Thank you for pointing that out.

Two questions:

Do you have issues leveling your tool to the center without dropping your tip down (raising your handle up)?

Have you found any replacement tool rests that match the receptacle in the banjo (12mm tool rest posts)?

I do like the variable speed and the hesitated start feature. Have you seen my video review?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

No issues with the tool stand height for the small tool rest. I do have an issue with the stud on the large tool rest being too big to fit the hole. But besides that, it's been a good little lathe.

I don't turn pens or a lot of stuff but for $160 + chuck & tools it's a worthy way of adding turning capability to the shop.

For example I have a die & tap set for 3/4" wooden threads. Dowels commonly come in 1/8" increments. The dowel diameter needs to be 11/16" for threading. Turning 3/4" dowel down to 11/16" allows me to make threaded dowels that fit my 3/4" tap. Without a lathe I'd be stuck.


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the review. You can keep the lathe set up with buffing wheels.


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

I see I'm quite late to the party!

I purchased the WEN 3421 (Replaced the 3420) a couple weeks back and am very happy with it. I have 19 years experience with the JET Jml-1014 mini lathe and 35 years experience with Shopsmith as a lathe and all have a cast iron tool rest which is softer than the steel tools we use for turning. The key to finding harmony between he tool rest and the tool is to file-over the edges of the tool rest and remove the sharp edges from tools, such as the skew.

Mine also has mounting holes on the bottom and both of my tool rests drop below the center line. One issue might be if you are using carbide tipped scrapers, because some of them have very thick bar stock below the cutter, which can put the business end a bit high.

The conflicting throw numbers are the difference between turning a bowl over the bed (8") and turning a cylinder over the tool rest "banjo", which reduces the throw to 5" or so.

Scott


----------

